

Dragnet Shuts Boston; One Suspect Is Slain but Second Man Is on Loose - eplanit
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/20/us/boston-marathon-bombings.html?hp&_r=0

======
monsterix
"The surviving suspect was identified as Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev, 19, of
Cambridge, Mass., a law enforcement official said."

So it is not Sunil Tripathi that the interwebs has led us to believe? Or there
is still room for some more names and embarrassments?

------
danvideo
What's shocking to me about this twisted story so far is the seeming
brazenness of the suspects, robbing a 7/11, moving openly through several
neighborhoods, and most crazily, one "got back into the S.U.V., turned it
toward officers and 'put the pedal to the metal.' The car 'went right through
the cops, broke right through and continued west.'”

~~~
freehunter
It doesn't surprise me that people who have no regard for human lives may also
have no regard for their own. Very likely he is at this point completely
detached from reality.

------
01Michael10
No one submitted the story from the Boston Globe or the Boston Herald? It
seems if one is going to follow a developing story via a newspaper site a
local source may be a better choice...

------
maeon3
Looking at this political story from a programming perspective... What
software out there can help me accept as input millions of photographs, with
timestamps, locations, angles and such, and generate as output a coherent time
line of each individual in each photograph so we can identify the copycat
bombers that will be occurring in the following years? Surly machine learning
software could be made to find a person in one image from a different image
based on analysis of the configuration and color value of the person's
clothing alone.

It's George Orwellian, but it will be created one way or another. Is there
some software that can help achieve this goal?

~~~
pavel_lishin
> Surly machine learning software could be made to find a person in one image

I would hope that that particular software wouldn't be surly.

